# Waited all summer-- Scofield 12/3



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Hit Scofield yesterday with two buddies from work, Root and Bone. Ice was about 3-4 inches most of it 3, but found out you can ride a grizzly on 3 inches of ice!! Fished the South end, didn't go to the Island just stayed near the little parking lot, on the ice around 08:30 to 14:00. 8-11 feet of water, water temp of 34. Started off hot and heavy, I don't think it was more than about 25 seconds after my first jig was wet that I had hooked up with the one and only cutt of the day. between the three of us we caught around 35 fish all rainbows save the one cutt and a 19.5 inch tiger, by far my biggest tiger!! Fished mainly with jigs and meal worms, one inch white seemed to produce the best, also tried minnows which worked well too.
Had a great time, weather was perfect and I can't wait to get back!![attachment=3:35kqa2yc]steve-o.jpg[/attachment:35kqa2yc]Root with a pretty bow[attachment=2:35kqa2yc]Bone02.jpg[/attachment:35kqa2yc] Bone with one of his monsters[attachment=1:35kqa2yc]tiger.jpg[/attachment:35kqa2yc]my biggest tiger so far[attachment=0:35kqa2yc]happy.jpg[/attachment:35kqa2yc]so happy!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet fish man!! We hit Scofield the day before and didn't get into any Tigers. You probably had the lake to yourself going on a Monday. Anyway, nice job and that's a nice Tiger.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you had a good time. The ice was only 3"? That's a little scary...Especially on a quad. Sounds like everything you tried worked out, so GOOD JOB!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a great day. I like that tiger, I was hoping to ice one the other day. We encountered mostly 4 inches of ice on Sunday. I had one spot that was close to 6 and another around 3.5 inches.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah kinda scary I would say. If I wouldn't have had two other idiots with me probably would have left the bike in the truck but you know peer pressure


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Good looking fish! Its good to see a productive report there. I hope the weather holds for a weekend trip this Saturday... I wouldnt have had the guts to go ridin out on there tho, but at least we know it can be done now!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a lot of slush. I hate it when that happens. It's snowing pretty good in Price today and I'm sure the summit is getting hammered. I'll be driving that way in about an hour. I'm thinking about fishing scofield sunday but with all the new snow and with that slush in the picture might not make things very fun.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> :lol: It still takes me about two or three ice fishing trips to get used to all the sounds and getting my ice feet back on. :wink:


 I love taking people ice fishing for the first time and watching there reaction to all the noises. Especially when it cracks and your knees buckle.

Thanks for the report. Awesome pictures.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Looks like a lot of slush. I hate it when that happens. It's snowing pretty good in Price today and I'm sure the summit is getting hammered. I'll be driving that way in about an hour. I'm thinking about fishing scofield sunday but with all the new snow and with that slush in the picture might not make things very fun.


You know it was weird. Water came up from our holes like gyzers!! and then started to freeze. Never seen it before kinda funny releasing fish and watching them swim all over in the 8 inches of water that was on top of the ice before they found the hole!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

holman927 said:


> FishGlyph said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: It still takes me about two or three ice fishing trips to get used to all the sounds and getting my ice feet back on. :wink:
> ...


Thats one of the greatest sound a person can hear.... A thunderous boom of ice cracking makes my day...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics! I can't wait to hit up scofield!


----------

